# crew of gy14 riviere



## mikeymikey (Sep 29, 2010)

Does anyone know if there exists any crew photos of the gy14 riviere fishing vessell that sunk on 10/6/53 my grandfather was onboard, Samuel Dobson. There were 3 survivors, and 10 including my grandfather died. I have the crew names if this helps and the captain was (j)? B. Dunham.
I have also been unable to find any pictures of the vessell itself.
Even the smallest amount of information or a point in the right direction would be greatly appreciated as i am quickly running out of ideas.

Mike


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Mike,

There is a photo of the skipper here

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/grimsby.trawlers/index.htm

and a bit about the ships history here

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/grimsby.trawlers/index.htm


I hope this is of interest to you.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## mikeymikey (Sep 29, 2010)

*Thanks Graham*

Thankyou for that Graham, I am now starting to get some information together i am just hoping that eventually it will lead to a photo which has my grandfather on and the ship itself. My hope is along the lines of either family of the other crew members or maybe company photos from the previous owners. One thing i have amazed by so far is the passion towards the history of the grimsby fishing industry and quite rightly too...
Many thanks
MIke


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Mike,

There is a photo of the ship and the position of the wreck shown here

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?65632

Cheers 

Graham


----------

